# Hi everyone



## Wally (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi folks, total newbie here.
 I'm a retired Inst Mech who has done woodworking for years as a hobby but now I'd like to learn some welding skills. Looking forward to gleaning the site for any and all info to help me get started. Thanks, Wally


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome Wally ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsg9.ca (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi.  Welcome.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome aboard. Retired life is great!


----------



## PeterT (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome Wally. I don't have a welder yet either, but a TIG is on my bucket list. Some of us have taken the Sait evening course. Not cheap but ok intro.
In the meantime I practice my beads with YouTube vids LOL. There are lots out there but these ones are pretty good.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqq70AnPkj4-UApS_m_6mPw
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM0kHJXSHR1k1wtLuliKmHg
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcuMSDG2svjR7BncF841GJg


----------



## Wally (Jul 28, 2018)

PeterT said:


> Welcome Wally. I don't have a welder yet either, but a TIG is on my bucket list. Some of us have taken the Sait evening course. Not cheap but ok intro.
> In the meantime I practice my beads with YouTube vids LOL. There are lots out there but these ones are pretty good.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqq70AnPkj4-UApS_m_6mPw
> ...


Thanks Peter,
Those videos are great are there are a pile more.
I've picked up a brand new Lincoln Mig PAC 140 from a gentleman in Calgary who had bought it then never got around to using it. I now have picked up a few other supplies , helmet, gloves, hammer, brush, pliers ... etc and after a trip to grab some metal I hope to start laying down some beads with flux core. I need to find a good place to get shielding gas to do true mig and from what Ive found here already I think I have a couple of places to scout out for that bottle and gas purchase. 
TIG looks like fun too and maybe something I can also try someday(when the budget allows) Really finding all the other metal working threads interesting and I am both impressed and a little intimidated by some of the projects people are working on. Very cool site.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 29, 2018)

TIG is my personal fav, but as I have got older I find my hand isn't as steady. I'm no pro and out of position welding I still am very bad at, but with MIG I can lay down a horizontal bead I am proud of at least. Do make the extra effort to go gas. Flux core is fine outdoors, but if you have a shop or garage you'll never regret the extra expense for gas. MIG with gas is my go-to process 98% of the time. I got rid of my O/A kit a long time ago.

The MIG technique in this video is common, and makes you looks better that you might expect quickly. It can be a big confidence builder when you first start out. I hope it helps:






Assuming the helmet you bought is auto-darkening? If not, that should be your next purchase.

Good luck.


----------



## Wally (Jul 29, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> TIG is my personal fav, but as I have got older I find my hand isn't as steady. I'm no pro and out of position welding I still am very bad at, but with MIG I can lay down a horizontal bead I am proud of at least. Do make the extra effort to go gas. Flux core is fine outdoors, but if you have a shop or garage you'll never regret the extra expense for gas. MIG with gas is my go-to process 98% of the time. I got rid of my O/A kit a long time ago.
> 
> The MIG technique in this video is common, and makes you looks better that you might expect quickly. It can be a big confidence builder when you first start out. I hope it helps:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, greatly appreciated 
I miss quoted the bit on picking up a helmet, the fellow I bought the Lincoln off of had purchased a simple Pipeliner style helmet with fix shade (which is so dark I can hardly see anything but the puddle) and it came with the welder. I have already found it pretty tough to work with, an Auto-darkening helmet will be the next purchase and mig gas will be done at the same time. Still, having fun learning to lay down some beads and in a day or so I'll start practicing various joints.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 29, 2018)

Wally said:


> Thanks for the info, greatly appreciated
> I have already found it pretty tough to work with, an Auto-darkening helmet will be the next purchase and mig gas will be done at the same time. Still, having fun learning to lay down some beads and in a day or so I'll start practicing various joints.



Auto-darkening is a must. 100% improvement, even on the cheaper helmets. If you want to try one contact me. I'm in the NW and you're welcome to run some beads in my shop to see the difference and see what gas is like too.


----------



## Wally (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey, thanks for the offer, I may take you up on that at some point. For now, yea, helmet and gas on on the list. Spent a few hours today wiring up a dedicated 20 amp/120 volt plug for it and then  did a few beads till I realized I couldnt really see anything, LOL. I will say this much, those videos make laying down a simple straight bead look so easy ... mine are not so straight or clean


----------



## Everett (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello Wally!  My Dad is a retired Instrument Mechanic as well.  While my welding is adequate but mediocre, there are some on here who are very good welders.


----------



## Crosche (Jul 30, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bofobo (Jul 30, 2018)

Welcome, flux core is good but it requires patience. In my opinion, if you can use flux core well, you are well on your way technique wise in all types of welding.


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2018)

Bofobo said:


> Welcome, flux core is good but it requires patience. In my opinion, if you can use flux core well, you are well on your way technique wise in all types of welding.


Good to know. 
Been practicing this morning by just trying to lay down clean, straight beads and while still long way from good, I feeling better about them and I find I'm seeing the puddle better and just feeling more comfortable. Still going to go get an Auto-Darkening helmet real soon.


----------



## Bofobo (Jul 30, 2018)

i have a $30 helmet, im not a welder and find no value in replacing batteries that are not cheap when i do not use my machine daily. I cut a small slot in the shaded lens, 1/4” or so along the top to make a viewing window. I find it much better but that is strictly a me thing. We Look forward to future project postings


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2018)

Bofobo said:


> i have a $30 helmet, im not a welder and find no value in replacing batteries that are not cheap when i do not use my machine daily. I cut a small slot in the shaded lens, 1/4” or so along the top to make a viewing window. I find it much better but that is strictly a me thing. We Look forward to future project postings


I just ordered a helmet off of Amazon that had good reviews so next will be a gas bottle to do true mig. And once I feel comfortable enough the first projects will be a welding cart and welding table. Not as fancy as some of the projects I have seen on here but it will be a start I guess.


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the welcome and info on starting up with my welding.
Wally


----------



## Janger (Aug 4, 2018)

Bofobo said:


> i have a $30 helmet, im not a welder and find no value in replacing batteries that are not cheap when i do not use my machine daily. I cut a small slot in the shaded lens, 1/4” or so along the top to make a viewing window. I find it much better but that is strictly a me thing. We Look forward to future project postings



Mike holy crap. You’re scaring the crap out of me here. Kms had a pile of auto darkening helmet for $70 ish. They are solar powered so no batteries and you can adjust the darkness and sensitivity with the dials. Best investment in welding one can make. I’m tempted to start a pool and the forum can buy you one.


----------



## Janger (Aug 4, 2018)

https://www.kmstools.com/magnum-auto-darkening-welding-helmet-red-flame-113313 
$60 on sale.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Aug 4, 2018)

I'll put in 5 bucks. I've had welding flash bad from cheap helmets, nothing worse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Aug 4, 2018)

Wally said:


> I just ordered a helmet off of Amazon that had good reviews so next will be a gas bottle to do true mig. And once I feel comfortable enough the first projects will be a welding cart and welding table. Not as fancy as some of the projects I have seen on here but it will be a start I guess.



Let us know what you learn about bottles and gas. This is always tricky - last time this was discussed KMS has the best prices.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 4, 2018)

WRT cylinders.... I've been a Praxair customer for 20+ years, and my lessons learned are: 1) get ones big enough that you aren't going back yearly and 2) get ones small enough that you can lift yourself. A lot of places will only put cylinders on the loading dock for you now--no assistance into your truck allowed. I've downsized both my Argon and StarGold (CO2/Argon mix) over the years as I aged so I can still handle them myself.

WRT to homemade carts....Pick your bottle first, then build the cart around it/them. It's dangerous to undersize your cart such that it can tip over and let the bottle(s) fall. Carts need to be stable so the bottle--even when chained in--won't tip when you bump them...which you will. Commercially made carts limit the liability by engineering the tray (base) such that an oversized bottle (they are mostly standardized sizes) can't fit in a smaller cart. But some redneck always seems to modify them after too many beers.

One last tip for carts: don't cheap out on wheels, specifically, the size. With gravel, metal parts, etc., in your shop, using too small wheels will be frustrating as the cart will hang up on every little obstruction.

Good luck. Post pics please!

When you are ready to tackle the table let us know here as well. Lots of great advice is available.


----------



## Janger (Aug 4, 2018)

My cylinders are 110 cu ft. I feel now they are too small. Peter what size do you use? I also note last time I got a refill at kms they could only filll to 55% or something. They only charged me for that much as well. 1200psi?  time before I got a fill it was to 1900 psi. I though that was low. Is 2400 psi or something a true full fill?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 4, 2018)

I used to have T's, but downsized to S's. No idea capacity; I'd have to look. An "S" stands about 50" tall (w/o regulator and gauges). A "T" weighs about 150 lbs.; an "S" about half that--76 lbs.  I just swapped out my old "T" StarGold for an "S" 4 months ago. I have been using it pretty regularly and it is still about 2000 psi. I think it was 2500 or 2700 PSI when I got it. My old "T" tank it replaced I got 10 years out of. The "S" is half the weight, but now that I am retired and weld more, I'm guessing I'll get 2-3 years from it. 

My tanks are all steel. In the USA I know you can get aluminum as an alternative. Don't know if this affects PSI though. 

I can still wrangle the "S" size confidently, the main reason I prefer them.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 5, 2018)

Update -- found the capacities John. For StarGold C25 (Praxair 75% / 25% mix) the "T" is 385 ft^3 and "S" is 172 ft^3. Spec sheet quotes 2200 PSI for fill.


----------



## Janger (Aug 5, 2018)

Cool. What does prax charge you then to fill an S tank with C25?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 5, 2018)

Sorry I don't have my bill anymore, and it is complicated by the exchange of the T tank for the S tank. I have two transactions around that time, and I think the exchange was $124.90.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Aug 6, 2018)

I started with a lease from praxair many moons ago, the just bought tanks from them.... then got turned off on service (can't remember why)

Anyhow, ended up at oxypro back when they were on 42st/Ave when they were behind praxair. They got bought by linde and so I just go to oxypro in the se industrial park. Pretty good service, not sure what the cost was (not eye opening obviously )

My psi is usually between 2k and 2.2k if I recall



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 6, 2018)

Understood. We've all had our ups and downs with companies. I stayed with them because of Dave Masse--at the 42Av and Blackfoot Tr location, he has the little office tucked off to the side.

Dave has probably taught many of us welding on this forum. I too was one of his adult education students many, many decades ago. Really nice man and still there--at least the last time I went.

Interesting piece of trivia about Praxair--there were formed as a result of a court mandated spinoff/divestiture of Union Carbide after the 1984 Bhopal, India disaster. Great (well, sad) documentary on this on YouTube. But I remember also because before I retired my company outsourced a big IT contract and we brought in a bunch of people from India. A few of them had family impacted by Bhopal. Very sad.


----------



## Janger (Aug 6, 2018)

Dave Masse yup I took oxy acet from Dave. Is he still teaching those courses? They were less than half the price of sait (shorter too) but I haven’t seen them listed for a while.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 6, 2018)

He told me o/a interest dropped off so much they don't teach it anymore. It's kinda a niche process now--but still useful for cutting in the field.


----------



## Wally (Aug 6, 2018)

Janger said:


> Let us know what you learn about bottles and gas. This is always tricky - last time this was discussed KMS has the best prices.


Well, for me KMS worked best and I couldn't find a lower price on the bottle so thats how I went.  Now that I have a bottle I will dig a little deeper for that next fill. Kinda of like going to KMS anyways as there's alway something else I need anyways.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 6, 2018)

Wally said:


> Well, for me KMS worked best and I couldn't find a lower price on the bottle so thats how I went.  Now that I have a bottle I will dig a little deeper for that next fill. Kinda of like going to KMS anyways as there's alway something else I need anyways.


I’ve had good luck with KMS as a rule.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 13, 2018)

Wally said:


> Well, for me KMS worked best and I couldn't find a lower price on the bottle so thats how I went.  Now that I have a bottle I will dig a little deeper for that next fill. Kinda of like going to KMS anyways as there's alway something else I need anyways.


Wally, your thread just keeps growing!

Anyways, just thought I would post this pic of KMS gas fills. I was there the other day and snapped this price list:


----------



## Wally (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks, can never have too much info.


----------



## Janger (Aug 18, 2018)

@Bofobo Mike and anyone else who needs a helmet. $50 today

https://m.kmstools.com/magnum-auto-darkening-welding-helmet-red-flame-113313


----------

